# New Yarn shop in Poughkeepsie, NY



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

For those in or near the Hudson Valley, NY, there is a new yarn shop that just opened in Poughkeepsie, NY!!

It's called "Walkway Wools," 105 Main Street, Poughkeepsie, NY 12601. Phone: 845-849-9255. Email: [email protected] Contact: Kristen Wagner


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> For those in or near the Hudson Valley, NY, there is a new yarn shop that just opened in Poughkeepsie, NY!!
> 
> It's called "Walkway Wools," 105 Main Street, Poughkeepsie, NY 12601. Phone: 845-849-9255. Email: [email protected] Contact: Kristen Wagner


Correction: The store is at 103 Main st., not 105 Main


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool sounds like I need to take long drive. Soon the leaves will be changing any way. They already started up this way.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, that's not to far from me with have to check it out.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

My aunt and uncle lives in Holmes. Hmmm, maybe I should come up and visit them AND check out the store.


----------



## yarn lovin lisa (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooooo new yarn store. Thanks, will definitely check it out.


----------

